# Intreresting ACE Statistics.....



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks to Jan Safarik.....

UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 
American Top Aces 

NAME VICTORIES 


TOP ACE 
Bong, Richard I. 40

TOP USAS ACE 
Rickenbacker, Edward Vernon 26

TOP USAAF ACE 
Bong, Richard I. 40

TOP USAF ACE 
McConnell, Joseph, Jr. 16

TOP USN ACE 
McCampbell, David 34

TOP USMC ACE 
Foss, Joseph Jacob 26

TOP ACE OF WORLD WAR I 
Rickenbacker, Edward Vernon 26

TOP ACES OF WORLD WAR I 
USAS : Rickenbacker, Edward Vernon 26
RAF : Gillet, Frederick Warrington 20
FAS : Lufbery, Gervais Raoul 16

TOP ACE OF WAR IN CHINA (1937-1941) 
Chin, Shui-Tin 8.5 [8+1]

TOP ACE OF SPANISH CIVIL WAR (1937-1938) 
Baumler, Albert J. 13 

TOP ACE OF WORLD WAR II 
Bong, Richard I. 40

THE BEST AMERICAN PILOT IN THE BATTLE OF GREAT BRITAIN 
Davis, Carl Raymond 11.5 [11+1]

TOP ACE FLYING WITH A FOREIGN GOVERNMENT 
RAF : Wade, Lance Cleo 25
RCAF : Fairbanks, David Charles 12.5
AVG : Neale, Robert H. 11.5

TOP ACE OF THE EUROPEAN THEATRE OF OPERATIONS 
Gabreski, Francis S. 28

TOP ACE OF THE MEDITERRANEAN THEATRE OF OPERATIONS 
Voll, John J. 21

TOP ACE OF THE PACIFIC THEATRE OF OPERATIONS 
Bong, Richard I. 40

TOP V-1 KILLER 
Feldman, Seymour Bernard 10.25 [9+3]

TOP ACE OF THE KOREAN WAR 
McConnell, Joseph, Jr. 16

TOP ACE OF THE VIETNAM WAR 
DeBellevue, Charles B. 6

FIRST AMERICAN ACE IN WWI 
Lufbery, Gervais Raoul

USAS : Baer, Paul Frank 23.04.1918
RFC :
FAS : Lufbery, Gervais Raoul

FIRST AMERICAN ACE IN WWII 
...

USAAF : Wagner, Boyd D. 16.12.1941
USN : O'Hare, Edward H. 20.02.1942
USMC : Carl, Marion Eugene 24.08.1942
RAF : Dunn, William Robert

FIRST AMERICAN ACE IN KOREAN WAR 
Jabara, James  20.05.1950

USAF : James, Jabara 20.05.1950
USN : Bordelon, Guy P. 16.07.1953
USMC : Bolt, John F., Jr. 11.07.1953

FIRST AMERICAN ACE IN VIETNAM WAR 
Cunningham, Randall Harold 10.05.1972

USAF : Ritchie, Richard Steven 28.08.1972
USN : Cunningham, Randall Harold 10.05.1972

FIRST USAF ACE OF TWO WARS (WWII and Korea) 
Davis, George A., Jr. (7 in WW II and 14 in Korea) 30.11.1951

FIRST (and only) USAF ACE WITH VICTORIES IN WWII AND VIETNAM 
Olds, Robin (12 in WW II and 4 in Vietnam) 02.01.1967



UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 
Most Kills Scored In One Day 
NAME VICTORIES DATE UNITS

Leverette, William L. 7 1943-10-09 37 FS ( MTO)
McCampbell, Dave 7 1944-06-19 VF-15 ( USN)
McCampbell, Dave 7 1944-10-24 VF-15 ( USN)
Shomo, William A. 7 1945-01-11 82 TRS ( 5AF)
Sweet, James E. 7 1943-04-07 VMF-221 (USMC)
Vejtasa, Stanley W. 7 1942-10-26 VF-10 ( USN)
Christensen, Fred J. 6 1944-07-07 62 FS ( 8AF)
Dorroh, Jefferson D. 6 1945-04-22 VMF-323 (USMC)
Funk, Harold H. 6 1944-10-24 VF-26 ( USN)
Green, Herschel H. 6 1944-01-30 317 FS (15AF)
Kearby, Neel Earnest 6 1943-10-11 348 FG ( 5AF)
Preddy, George E. 6 1944-08-06 487 FS ( 8AF)
Shubin, Murray J. 6 1943-06-16 339 FS (13AF)
Vraciu, Alex 6 1944-06-19 VF-27 ( USN)
Wainwright, John H., Jr. 6 1944-09-28 508 FS ( 9AF)
Webb, Wilbur W. 6 1944-06-19 VFN-76 ( USN)
Whisner, William T., Jr. 6 1944-11-21 487 FS ( 8AF)
Bankey, Ernest E. 5.5 1944-12-27 364 FS ( 8AF)
Hovde, William J. 5.5 1944-12-05 358 FS ( 8AF)
Allen, William H. 5 1944-09-05 346 FS ( 8AF)
Anderson, Alexander Louis 5 1945-02-16 VBF-80 ( USN)
Anderson, Richard Hinman 5 1945-05-25 19 FS ( 7AF)
Anderson, Robert Harold 5 1944-12-14 VF-80 ( USN)
Archibald, David B. 5 1944-12-27 368 FS ( ETO)
Axtell, George C. 5 1945-04-22 VMF-323 (USMC)
Barnard, Lloyd Glynn 5 1944-06-15 VF-1 ( USN)
Beyer William R. 5 1944-09-27 376 FS ( 8AF)
Blickenstaff, Wayne K. 5 1945-03-24 350 FS ( 8AF)
Blumer, Laurence E. 5 1944-08-25 393 FS ( 9AF)
Brewer, Charles W. 5 1944-06-19 VF-15 ( USN)
Bryan, Donald S. 5 1944-11-02 328 FS ( 8AF)
Carr, Bruce R. 5 1944-06-19 VF-15 ( USN)
Carr, Bruce W. 5 1945-04-02 353 FS ( 9AF)
Carson, Leonard K. 5 1944-11-27 365 FS ( 8AF)
Cleaveland, Arthur B. 5 1943-04-18 66 FS ( 9AF)
Daniell, Jack S. 5 1944-11-26 505 FS ( 8AF)
DeBlanc, Jefferson J. 5 1943-01-31 VMF-112 (USMC)
Donahue, Archie Glenn 5 1945-04-12 VMF-451 (USMC)
Duffy, Richard E. 5 1943-04-18 31 FS ( 9AF)
Elder, Robert A. 5 1945-03-24 353 FG ( 8AF)
Foss, Joseph J. 5 1642-10-25 VMF-121 (USMC)
Graham, Vernon E. 5 1943-06-12 VF-11 ( USN)
Hanna, Harry T. 5 1943-10-09 37 FS ( MTO)
Hanson, Robert M. 5 1944-01-18 VF-215 (USMC)
Hatch, Herbert B. 5 1944-06-10 71 FS ( MTO)
Hedman, Robert P. 5 1941-12-23 3 ( AVG)
Hippe, Kenneth G. 5 1944-10-24 VC-13 ( USN)
Lamb, William B. 5 1944-06-19 VF-27 ( USN)
Lesicka, Joseph J. 5 1943-07-15 44 FS (13AF)
Lewis, William H. 5 1944-09-05 343 FS ( 8AF) 
Luksic, Carl J. 5 1944-05-08 487 FS ( 8AF)
McComas, Edward O. 5 1944-12-23 118 FS (14AF)
McCuskey, Elbert Scott 5 1942-06-04 VF-3 ( USN)
McDaniel, Gordon H. 5 1944-04-14 318 FS (15AF)
O'Hare, Edward H. 5 1942-02-20 VF-3 ( USN)
O'Keefe, Jeremiah J. 5 1945-04-22 VMF-323 (USMC)
Olson, Paul E. 5 1944-12-18 368 FS ( ETO)
Perdomo, Oscar F. 5 1945-08-13 464 FS ( 7AF)
Powers, MacArthur 5 1943-04-18 314 FS ( 9AF)
Rankin, Robert J. 5 1944-05-18 61 FS ( 8AF)
Reiserer, Russell L. 5 1944-06-19 VF(N)-76 ( USN)
Schilling, David C. 5 1944-12-23 56 FG ( 8AF)
Stone, Robert J. 5 1945-06-10 333 FS ( 7AF)
Vogt, John E. 5 1945-05-28 19 FS ( 7AF)
Voll, John J. 5 1944-11-16 308 FS (15AF)
Wheadon, Elmer 5 1943-07-01 44 FS (13AF)
Williamson, Felix D. 5 1945-01-14 62 FS ( 8AF)
Woods, Sidney S. 5 1945-03-22 4 FG ( 8AF)
Wrenn, George L. 5 1942-10-26 VF-72 ( USN)
Yeager, Charles E. 5 1944-10-12 357 FG ( 8AF)
Wetmore, Ray S. 4.5 1945-01-14 370 FS ( 8AF)
Woody, Robert E. 4.5 1944-04-24 354 FS ( 8AF)





GERMANY 
German Top Aces 

NAME VICTORIES


TOP ACE 
Hartmann, Erich 352

TOP ACE OF SPANISH CIVIL WAR (1937-1938) 
Mölders, Werner 14

THE BEST GERMAN PILOT IN THE BATTLE OF FRANCE 
Mölders, Werner 25

THE BEST GERMAN PILOT IN THE BATTLE OF GREAT BRITAIN 
Wick, Helmut 42

TOP ACE OF THE WESTERN FRONT 
Marseille, Hans-Joachim 158

TOP ACE OF THE EASTERN FRONT 
Hartmann, Erich 346

TOP NIGHT FIGHTER ACE 
Schnaufer, Heinz-Wolfgang 121

TOP JET ACE 
Welter, Kurt 29

TOP FOUR-ENGINE KILLER 
Eder, George-Peter 36

TOP IL-2 STORMOVIK KILLER 
Brendel, Joachim 88

FIRST GERMAN ACE IN WWII 
Gentzen, Hannes

MOST KILLS SCORED IN ONE DAY 
Lang, Emil 18

MOST KILLS SCORED IN ONE NIGHT 
Becker, Martin 9

MOST KILLS SCORED IN ONE MISSION 
Rudorffer, Erich 13



GERMANY 
Most Kills Scored In One Mission, One Day, One Night 

NO.
NAME VICTORIES DATE OF KILL UNIT PLACE


Most Kills Scored In One Mission 

Rudorffer, Erich 13 06.11.1943 II./JG 54 USSR






Most Kills Scored In One Day 

Lang, Emil 18 ??.11.1943 83.-100. 5./JG 54 USSR
Marseille, Hans-Joachim 17 01.09.1942 105.-121. 3./JG 27 Africa
Lambert, August 17 1944 II./SG 2 USSR
Straßl, Hubert 15 05.07.1943 8./JG 51 Orel (USSR)
Rudorffer, Erich 14 06.11.1943 107.-120. II./JG 54 USSR
Lambert, August 14 06.05.1944 II./SG 2 USSR
Schall, Franz 13 31.08.1944 97.-109. 3./JG 52 USSR
Lang, Emil 12 21.10.1943 61.-72. 5./JG 54 USSR
Wiese, Johannes 12 05.07.1943 77.-88. I./JG 52 USSR
Schuck, Walter 12 17.06.1944 102.-113. 7./JG 5
Lambert, August 12 17.04.1944 II./SG 2 USSR
Rudorffer, Erich 11 28.10.1944 199.-209. II./JG 54 USSR
Wolfrum, Walter 11 30.05.1944 5./JG 52 USSR
Schall, Franz 11 26.08.1944 83.-93. 3./JG 52 USSR
Dickfeld, Adolf 11 08.05.1942 63.-73. 7./JG 52 USSR
Hartmann, Erich 11 24.08.1944 291.-301. III./JG 52 USSR
Krupinski, Walter 11 05.07.1943 80.-90. 7./JG 52 USSR
Hartmann, Erich 10 02.03.1944 193.-202. 9./JG 52 USSR
Nowotny, Walter 10 24.06.1943 115.-124. 1./JG 54 USSR
Graf, Hermann 10 23.09.1942 188.-197. 9./JG 52 USSR
Straßl, Hubert 10 06.07.1943 8./JG 51 Orel (USSR)
Stotz, Max 10 30.12.1942 120.-129. 4./JG 54 USSR
Dickfeld, Adolf 10 18.05.1942 91.-100. 7./JG 52 USSR 
Nowotny, Walter 10 01.09.1943 174.-183. I./JG 54 USSR
Graf, Hermann 10 23.09.1942 191.-200. 9./JG 52 Stalingrad (USSR)
Gollob, Gordon M. 9 18.10.1941 62.-70. II./JG 3 USSR
Nowotny, Walter 9 13.08.1943 129.-137. 1./JG 54 USSR
Eisenach, Franz 9 14.09.1944 92.-100. I./JG 54 USSR
Düttmann, Peter 9 07.05.1944 83.-91. 6./JG 52 USSR
Lambert, August 9 04.05.1944 II./SG 2 USSR
Dickfeld, Adolf 9 14.05.1942 82.-90. 7./JG 52 USSR
Beevenbrock, Franz-Josef 9 01.08.1942 94.-102. 10./JG 51 USSR
Kirschner, Joachim 9 05.07.1943 149.-157. 2./JG 3 USSR
Philipp, Hans 9 07.03.1943 181.-189. I./JG 54 USSR	
Philipp, Hans 8 30.12.1942 123.-130. I./JG 54 USSR
Rudorffer, Erich 8 09.02.1943 54.-61. 6./JG 2 Tunis
Hartmann, Erich 8 23.08.1944 283.-290. III./JG 52 USSR
Reinert, Ernst-Wilhelm 8 17.07.1942 72.-79. 4./JG 77 USSR
Graf, Hermann 8 14.05.1942 97.-104. 9./JG 52 USSR
Wernitz, Ulrich 8 05.03.1945 3./JG 54 Kuronsko (USSR)
Marquardt, Heinz 8 07.10.1944 64.-71. 10./JG 51 USSR
Mors, August 8 20.03.1944 30.-37. 6./JG 5 USSR
Neumann, Helmut 8 17.06.1944 7./JG 5 USSR
Ehrler, Heinrich 8 17.03.1944 124.-131. II./JG 5 USSR
Josten, Günther 8 15.09.1943 71.-78. 3./JG 51 USSR
Dörr, Franz 8 17.06.1944 7./JG 5 USSR
von Eichel-Streiber, Diethelm 8 15.12.1943 61.-68. 6./JG 51 USSR
Rudorffer, Erich 8 24.08.1943 81.-88. II./JG 54 USSR
Nowotny, Walter 8 09.10.1943 I./JG 54 USSR
Kirschner, Joachim 8 20.04.1943 85.-92. 2./JG 3 USSR
Grasser, Hartmann 8 05.07.1942 55.-62. II./JG 51 USSR
Hoeckner, Walter 8 25.06.1941 6./JG 77 USSR
Graf, Hermann 8 15.05.1942 97.-104. 9./JG 52 USSR
Bär, Heinz 8 30.08.1941 71.-78. 12./JG 51 USSR



Most Kills Scored In One Night 

Becker, Martin 9 14./15.03.1945 49.-57. IV./NJG 6 R
Herget, Wilhelm 8 20./21.12.1943 38.-45. I./NJG 4 R
Bergmann, Helmut 7 10./11.04.1944 17.-23. 8./NJG 4 R
Bahr, Günther 7 21./22.02.1945 3./NJG 6
Lechner, Alois 7 27./28.10.1943 1./NJG 100 USSR
Becker, Martin 7 30./31.03.1944 20.-26. 2./NJG 6 R
Schnaufer Heinz-Wolfgang 7 21./22.02.1945 110.-116. Stab/NJG 4 R
Rökker, Heinz 6 21./22.02.1945 2./NJG 2 R
Raht, Gerhard 6 07./08.02.1945 46.-51. I./NJG 2 R
Hager, Johannes 6 21./22.02.1945 6./NJG 1 R
Bergmann, Helmut 6 03./04.05.1944 29.-34. 8./NJG 4 R
Lütje, Herbert 6 13./14.05.1943 23.-28. 8./NJG 1 R
Becker, Martin 6 22./23.03.1944 13.-18. 2./NJG 6 R
Frank, Hans-Dieter 6 21./22.06.1943 34.-39. 2./NJG 1 R
Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, Heinrich 6 24./25.07.1943 36.-41. I./NJG 100 Orel (USSR)
Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, Heinrich 6 01./02.01.1944 69.-74. Stab/NJG 2 R
Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, Heinrich 5 21./22.01.1944 79.-83. Stab/NJG 2 Magdeburg
Schnaufer Heinz-Wolfgang 5 24./25.05.1944  70.-74. 12./NJG 1 R
Streib, Werner 5 11./12.06.1943 50.-54. I./NJG 1 R
Knacke, Reinhold 5 16./17.09.1942 34.-38. 1./NJG 1 R
Geiger, August 5 29./30.03.1943 15.-19. 9./NJG 1 R
Radusch, Günther 5 28./29.06.1943 II./NJG 3 R
Vinke, Heinz 5 19./20.02.1944 50.-54. 11./NJG 1 R
Frank, Rudolf 5 19./20.02.1944 30.-34. 3./NJG 3 R
Zorner, Paul 5 24./25.02.1944 31.-35. 8./NJG 3 Schweinfurt
Rökker, Heinz 5 06./07.06.1944 2./NJG 2 R
Raht, Gerhard 5 15./16.03.1945 54.-58. I./NJG 2 R
Drewes, Martin 5 03./04.05.1944 24.-28. III./NJG 1 R
Drewes, Martin 5 21./22.05.1944 32.-36. III./NJG 1 R
Ehle, Walter 5 25./26.05.1943 II./NJG 1 R
Fellerer, Leopold 5 20./21.01.1944 II./NJG 5 R
Modrow, Ernst-Wilhelm 5 21./22.06.1944 1./NJG 1 R
Szameitat, Paul 5 03./04.12.1943 II./NJG 3 R





JAPAN 
Most Kills Scored In One Day 

NAME VICTORIES DATE AIRFORCE

Nishizawa, Hirojoshi 15 1943-08-04 JNAF
Sugita, Sho-ichi 14 [12+2] 1943-07-18 JNAF
Nishizawa, Hirojoshi 11 1943-07-25 JNAF
Sugita, Sho-ichi 9 1943-08-06 JNAF
Sugita, Sho-ichi 9 1943-08-15 JNAF
Yamamoto, Akiro 9 [4+5] 1942-06-04 JNAF
Nishizawa, Hirojoshi 8 1943-07-15 JNAF
Nishizawa, Hirojoshi 7 [2+5] 1943-07-31 JNAF
Nishizawa, Hirojoshi 7 1943-08-21 JNAF
Nishizawa, Hirojoshi 6 [0+6] 1942-03-14 JNAF
Nishizawa, Hirojoshi 6 1942-08-07 JNAF
Sakai, Saburo 6 1942-05-25 JNAF
Sugita, Sho-ichi 6 1943-02-14 JNAF
Sugita, Sho-ichi 6 1943-03-28 JNAF
Sugita, Sho-ichi 6 1943-07-07 JNAF
Sugita, Sho-ichi 6 1943-08-12 JNAF



SOVIET UNION 
Most Kills Scored In One Day 
NAME VICTORIES DATE UNITS

Didenko, Gavril Vlasovič 13 [4+9] 1943-07-02 907 IAP
Gorovec, Aleksandr Konstantinovič 9 1943-07-06 166 IAP
Kuzněcov, Michail Vasiljevič 7 1945-02-23 106 IAP
Skljarov, Ivan Grigorjevič 6 1944-01-14 193 IAP
Kalabuškin, Ivan Nikolajevič 5 1941-06-22 123 IAP
Lazarev, Michail 5 1941-08-25 191 IAP
Makarov, Valentin Nikolajevič 5 [2+3] 1942-10-16 512 IAP
Bastrikov, Aleksandr Michailovič 5 1943-05-18 15 IAP
Novikov, Konstantin Afanasjevič 5 1943-07-05 40 GIAD
Vorožejkin, Andrej Vasiljevič 5 1943-07-14 728 IAP
Gulajev, Nikolaj Dmitrijevič 5 1944-03-05 129 GIAP
Jeršov, Aleksandr Michailovič 5 1945-04-21 53 GIAP








GREAT BRITAIN 
V-1 Aces (World War II) 

NAME VICTORIES UNIT

Berry, Joseph 60 [59+1] FIU,501
Mellersh, Francis Richard Lee 39 (42) 96
Beamont, Ronald Prosper 31 [26+5] 150 Wg
Clapperton, Raymond Hedley 24 (22) 3
Cole, Robert Walton 24 [20+4] 3
Moore, Andrew Robert 24 [23+1] 56
Kynaston, Norman Arthur 21 (17) 91
Crew, Edward Dixon 21 (31+1) 96
Wingate, H. R. 22 [19+3] (19+2) 3
Nash, Raymond Stanley 20 [17+3] 91
Slade-Betts, Kenneth Gordon 20 [19+1] 3 
Dryland, Rodney 19 [17+2] (14+4) 3
Chudleigh, Richard Neil 15 96
Johnson, Herbert Denis 14 [13+1] (11) 91
Barkley, Robert Edward 13 [12+1] 3
Dobie, Ian Alexander 13 (12) 96,85
Green, Wilfried Peter 13 (12) 96
Robb, Robert Landry Thomas 13 (12) FIU,501
Edwards, M. F. 12 [7+5] 3
Hartley, James 12 (11) 129
Musgrave, John Gothorp 12 605
Rose, Moris James Alexander 12 [11+1] 3
Ward, Donald Leslie 12 3
Cruikshank, A. R. 11 [10+1] 91
Shaw, Harry 11 [8+3] 56
Bond, Petr McCall 10 [7+3] 91
Newbery, Richard Alfred 10 [8+2] 610
Topham, E. 10 [9+1] 91
Parker-Rees, Alastair 9 96,501
Ruchwaldy, Desmond Fred 9 [8+1] 129
Thornton, Cyril Brooking 9 FIU,501
Bensted, B. G. 8 605
Elcock, A. R. 8 [7+1] 91
McLardy, W. A. 8 [6+2] 96
Wright, G. C. 8 605
Spencer, Terence 7 (6) 41
Bryan, J. 7 (8) 96
Chisholm, John Henry Matkellar 7 157
Davy, D. H. 7 [6+1] 1
Everson, L. G. 7 [6+1] 3
Goode, J. 7 [6+1] (8+1) 96
Head, Norman Sidney 7 (8) 96
Marshall, William Cyril 7 91
Pottinger, R. W. 7 [4+3] 3
Shepherd, John Bean 7 [5+2] 610




GREAT BRITAIN 
Night Fighter Aces 

NAME VICTORIES UNIT

Burbridge, Bransome Arthur 21 (+3 V-1) 85
Cunningham, John 19 (+1) 604,85
Braham, John Robert Daniel 19 (+10) 29,141
Owen, Alan J. 16 600,85
Hughes, Frederick Desmond  15 600,604
Allan, John Watson 14 266,256,151,29
Green, Wilfrith Peter 14 (+13 V-1) 85,96,219
Reeves, Neville Everald 14 89,239, BSDU
Stevens, Richard Playne 14 151,253
Topham, John K. Groves 13 219,125
Davison, Michael Metcalf 12 (+1 V-1) 46,108,264
Downing, Alwyn Berriman 12 141,600,169
Hodgkinson, Arthur John 12 219,264,23
White, Harold Edward 12 141,BSDU
Benson, James Gillies 10 (+6 V-1) 141,157




GREAT BRITAIN COMMONWEALTH 
Most Kills Scored In One Day
(RAF, FAA, RAAF, RCAF, RNZAF, SAAF) 

NAME VICTORIES DATE UNIT NATIONALITY

Cooke, Nicholas Gresham 10 [8+2] 1940-05-29 294 British
Dyson, Charles Harold 7 1940-12-11 33 British
Pattle, Marmaduke Thomas St John 7 [6+1] 1941-04-19 33 South African
Clisby, leslie Redford 6 1940-05-12 1 Australian
Lewis, Albert Gerald 6 1940-09-27 249 South African
Young, Michael Hugh 6 [2+4] 1940-05-29 264 British
Allan, John Watson 5 1943-10-15/16 256 British
Audet, Richard Joseph 5 1942-12-29 411 Canadian
Boyd, Adrian Hope 5 1940-08-08 145 British
Caldwell Clive Robertson 5 1941-12-05 250 Australian
Carbury, Brian John George 5 1940-08-31 603 New Zealand
Carey, Frank Reginald 5 (*) 1940-05-10 3 British
Carey, Frank Reginald 5 (**) 1940-05-13 3 British
Cork, Richard John 5 [4+1] 1940-08-12 880 British
Cullen, Richard Nigel 5 1940-02-28 80 British
Downing, Alwyn Berriman 5 1943-04-30 600 British
Edge, Gerald Richmond 5 1940-05-25 605 British
Glowacki, Antoni 5 1940-08-24 501 Polish
Hamlyn, Ronald Fairfax 5 1940-08-24 610 British
Lewis, Albert Gerald 5 1940-05-19 85 South African
MacLachlan, James Archibald Findlay 5 1941-01-19 261 British
McGrath, John Keswick Ulick Blake 5 1940-08-13 601 British
McKellar, Archibald Ashmore 5 1940-10-07 605 British
Pattle, Marmaduke Thomas St John 5 1941-04-14 33 South African
Scherf, Charles Curnow 5 1943-05-16 418 Australian


* ... 1 unconfirmed
** ... 2 unconfirmed


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2005)

a note Les, Kurt Welter was not the top German jet ace. he will be covered at great length in our book. Much of his kills were either bogus or other pilots claimed by him for propaganda reasons


----------



## R Pope (Jan 14, 2005)

Chuck DeBellevue was not a pilot, he was a WSO. The two ace pilots of the war in Vietnam were Steven Ritchie and Duke Cunningham, both with 5 kills. I also note no reference to William C. Lambert, an American who flew with the 24th squadron, RFC, and scored 22 kills in WW1.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2005)

In the 'TOP ACES OF WORLD WAR I' category, the top RFC/RAF ace was Billy Bishop 72 (Eddie Mannock claimed 73, but only 61 were verified).
The top French ace was René Fonck 75. Fonck was the top allied ace of WWI.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 14, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> In the 'TOP ACES OF WORLD WAR I' category, the top RFC/RAF ace was Billy Bishop 72



And he also was one of the few pilots (if isn't the only one) to be awarded a V.C.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2005)

i read somehwhere that 5% of all pilots were responsible for 40% of all kills, pretty amazing if true...........

and great info there..........


----------



## wmaxt (Jan 14, 2005)

All I can say is: We won?


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

When, How... Man you did have some patience... I would have never been able to write such a long list...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes not matter what, great list.


----------



## GT (Mar 23, 2005)

Update.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

Later though the Luftwaffe system for claiming kills was very thorough.


----------

